# Smoker caught fire



## lpaciolla (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this forum and so happy I have found it.  There is a lot of good information on here.

I own a Master built 40" Electric Smoker.  I have had it for about a 1 1/2 years.  It has worked great with no problems, until one day I was smoking ribs and I noticed puffs of smoke coming out of the hole where you put the wood chips in, and it was making a poofing noise.  I immediately looked in the hole where the wood is inserted and saw there was a fire in there.  I got the fire out and now the smoker will turn on, but it doesn't heat up.  Can I order a part to be replaced that will heat it up or do you think it's shot and I'm better off just buying a new smoker.  Has anyone ever had this issue with this particular smoker? 

Thanks in advance for any advice.

Linette


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2014)

Depends what the temperature was inside the smoker...   In the floor, left side, back half, there are electronics buried in there....  if they got overheated, it's more than likely toast....  At least, that's where they are buried in the MES 30.....


----------



## lpaciolla (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks for your fast reply!

I think I will purchase a new one.  I would hate to buy parts and find out it still doesn't work.


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2014)

Save the body for cold smoking..   OR, there are ways to add a heating circuit that is much better than Masterbuilts electronics...   You can go PID or


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmmmm???

Another Masterbuilt caught fire?


----------



## dls1 (Dec 9, 2014)

LPaciolla said:


> Thanks for your fast reply!
> 
> I think I will purchase a new one.  I would hate to buy parts and find out it still doesn't work.


LP,

Before buying a new unit or replacement parts, you should check to see if your model matches up with any of the Masterbuilt models on the US Consumer Product Safety Commission's recall advisories due to fire hazards. To see the most recent recall on file, click the link below.

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2013/Masterbuilt-Manufacturing-Recalls-Electric-Smokers/#remedy

Good luck.


----------



## jp61 (Dec 9, 2014)

Couldn't find a (official) wiring diagram. I'm pretty sure they all have (or should have) a thermal cut-off switch. What I'm not sure of is whether they're auto-reset or manual. Just guessing here..... do to the fire, temperature inside the smoker could have reached the cut-off switch's limit and opened up. If that switch is not closed for whatever reason the heating element will not get energized.


----------



## lpaciolla (Dec 10, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the ideas and info.  I am going to get a new one but I will keep the body, thank you Dave for the idea.  dls1 I did check to see if it had been recalled and it wasn't the same model number.  I think I will go with a charcoal smoker instead of electric.


----------



## b-one (Dec 10, 2014)

Check out a WSM(weber smokey mountian)there great smokers!


----------

